# Large format



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 21, 2008)

An old large format camera that came into my possession some years ago. I can't find a maker's name on it but the darkslides are marked W.Allen, Maidenhead.
It is nicely constructed from mahogany and brass but needs some restoration. For example, the baseboard has a big split in it that has been crudely 'repaired' by screwing a sheet of plywood over it.
I can find no information on it but I suspect it was made 1895 - 1905 (ish).








There are about six double darkslides with it, constructed of mahogany and brass, individually numbered with inset ivory markers. Designed to take glass plates 6.5" x 8.5".







One day I'll restore it...


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow it's beautiful!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 21, 2008)

The materials (mahogany, ivory, brass etc) and workmanship is so amazing.  A real find.


----------



## terri (Apr 21, 2008)

Very beautiful! Sounds like it would be a fun project for you, Hertz. I'd love to see what you could get out of an antique like this. How fun. I hope you can find time to do it soon.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 21, 2008)

To be honest, I no longer have the facilities (nor the time and patience) to do the necessary and I'm seriously considering trying to find a home for it where it will get the love and attention it needs.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> To be honest, I no longer have the facilities (nor the time and patience) to do the necessary and I'm seriously considering trying to find a home for it where it will get the love and attention it needs.


 
That is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship, most likely British. In the right hands that baseboard crack can be repaired so it won't be seen. I love it!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 21, 2008)

Would it be expensive to get it professionally done?


----------



## alexkerhead (Apr 21, 2008)

Shoot, some Howard's Restore-A-Finish will make the wood look like new!


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> That is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship, most likely British. In the right hands that baseboard crack can be repaired so it won't be seen. I love it!


Oh Dimitri, you're supposed to be vying for him to send it to _you! _Once you've done your usual great work, you can then forward it to me. :sillysmi: 

Of course, it would also look great in the coffee shop...  you could take pictures of customers with it for fun.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 22, 2008)

terri said:


> Oh Dimitri, you're supposed to be vying for him to send it to _you! _Once you've done your usual great work, you can then forward it to me. :sillysmi:
> 
> Of course, it would also look great in the coffee shop...  you could take pictures of customers with it for fun.


 
Oh Terri... What a great idea. :hail:

The camera is beautiful, as most British cameras. The usual craftsmanship on the British cameras is way superior to other LF camera makers of that time. Although they do make beautiful displays, I believe this one can, and will take some nice pictures, once restored.


----------



## terri (Apr 23, 2008)

> Oh Terri... What a great idea. ;-):hail:


My specialty! :mrgreen: My great ideas can get me into trouble sometimes, though. 

I do hope this beauty finds a good home with some experienced hands to restore and use it. What a great find.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 23, 2008)

terri said:


> I do hope this beauty finds a good home with some experienced hands to restore and use it.



:mrgreen: It has.


----------



## terri (Apr 23, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> :mrgreen: It has.


:sun:


----------

